# Jr. Emperor FP and Nibs ?



## ChrisZ (Apr 26, 2008)

Well this is my first post and I have lurked here for some time. I have been admiring everyones work for about a year.  So, I have decided to come to the subject matter experts and ask my questions. I have been asked to make a Jr. Emperor FP with a broad Nib. Being a newbie to FP I was asked for the pen in a Broad nib and wanted to know the best way of making this pen? Buying an Extra Nib and tuen a new sleeve from CSUSA or buy a nib from DCbluesman and change the stock medium nib I believe it comes with. Any advice will be appreciated.

Chris[?]


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard.......

For starters, turning and assembling a roller ball and fountain pen kit are identical other than the final screw on nib sections.  I mention this because a common comment is "I've never tried a fountain pen", as if they are a lot harder or different.

I would do exactly as you are thinking and order a SF broad nib from Lou and replace the kit medium nib.  Lou's nib will fit nicely into the front section of the kit so it's a simple 15 second task of pulling one nib out and putting the new one in.


----------



## jskeen (Apr 26, 2008)

I would go one step farther than just ordering the nib from Lou and replacing it.  That leaves you with a spare nib that is pretty much useless.  If you order a section and nib combo from Lou for a couple of bucks more, you can then either use the new steelflex nib in the factory section, or just swap sections.  Either way, you then have the option to use the spare section/nib with any baron/jr series rollerball pen, and sell it as a "convertable" fountain pen/rollerball pen.  Or you can just keep it and when somebody eventually says to you " I love this baron rollerball, too bad you don't have it in a fountain pen", you can save a sale.


----------



## ChrisZ (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the info. I will be in contact with Lou and order some parts.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jskeen_
> 
> That leaves you with a spare nib that is pretty much useless.



They aren't useless at all.  I use them to practice grinding nibs to different shapes.  It beats practicing on a nib you paid $10 for.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Apr 29, 2008)

Make jewelry out of them.  Right Lou!  [}][:0]


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 29, 2008)

Uh...well...uh...I suppose you could make Nip rings. [8D]  (Or ear rings, if you are so inclined.)


----------



## gerryr (Apr 29, 2008)

I saw some nib earrings in somebody's catalog or maybe it was Pen World or Stylus.


----------

